# What strings do you use?



## ashot2thehead (Feb 24, 2006)

im likeing elixers(any type)


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I use SIT Extra Lite (8s) and Lites (9s).............


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I"ve been using Elixers lately as well.
But try and go back to an uncoated string, and youre looking at an adjustment period again.. since youre used to extra "slippage"


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Dr, But I had some mods done and they put on ernie balls by accident but i really like them.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

D'Addario EXL140 - Light Top/Heavy Bottom .010-.052


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

D'Addario 11s on my electrics and D'Addario 85*15 MED/LIGHT on my Acoustics.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

d'addario 10-52.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Snake Oils, original and Rock Formula.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

GHS boomers,,,.11`s.

CT.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

D'Addario regulars (10's)


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Ernie Ball Regular Slinkys (10-46). Used to play D'Addarrio's but I found they broke easily. I tried EB's on a recommendation from a friend & love them.


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> Ernie Ball Regular Slinkys (10-46). Used to play D'Addarrio's but I found they broke easily. I tried EB's on a recommendation from a friend & love them.


+1, love the feel of EB's.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

D,Adarrio 10s on all my electrics. Martin lights on acoustics.

Tarl


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

I've only been playing for a few years now so I'm still experimenting. On my electric, it's D'Addario. I had the super light (.009 to .042) and I now have the regular light (.010 to .046). I just picked up the Super tops/reg bottom (9 to 46) so I'll see how that feels.

On my acoustic, I had on the Martin's bronze medium (.013 to .056) but my guitar is all mahogany and it was *missing* higher ends. I've got on now D'Addario Phosphor Bronze light (.012 to .053) and I might go a little lighter.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I play strings much thicker than you guys.  

I used D'Addario Nickel rounds for about 20 years. Tried ErnieBalls last year and didn't really like them.

Now I use Stainless or Nickel rounds from here http://www.webstrings.com/. Easily half the price of D'addarios at the store.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Martin D12-28: Elixir Polyweb Light (.010-.047)
Larrivée D-09: John Pearse or Martin SP Phos./Br. Medium (.013-.056)
Gash/de Jonge SSC: Martin SP Phos./Br. Light (.012-.054)


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

D'darrios 10's or GHS


----------



## YardApe (Mar 5, 2006)

On my fenix i use Martin SP light; on my 12 string norman i'm using a D'dario light; On my eletric i use whatever.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

hoser said:


> d'addario 10-52.


+1 and sometimes the 9's


----------



## blackspy (Mar 3, 2006)

Fender 150xl's 

..or...(when I can't find Fender)

Ernie Ball Classic Rock n Roll 9's.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

another vote for Snake Oils


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...on my electrics i use only the new elixir "anti rust" series, on which ALL six strings are coated. previously, only the wound strings were coated, which begged the question, why bother?

the only coated strings i have found for my acoustics are DR strings - they are the only ones (available in canada, at least) on which all six strings are coated. again, if only the wound strings are coated, it negates the purpose.

especially for players like me, who have particularly acidic perspiration.


----------



## northender (Feb 21, 2006)

Gibson Ultra Lights on my Rickenbacker; Ernie Ball Ultra Slinkys on the Telecaster.


----------



## Imported_goods (Mar 4, 2006)

I've got D'addario 10-52's on my electrics.

D'addario phosphor bronze extra-lights on my acoustic.

For my bass, I tried lots of different strings (D'addario, LaBella, and others I can't remember) and finally settled on RotoSound roundwounds.

:rockon:


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...on my electrics i use only the new elixir "anti rust" series, on which ALL six strings are coated. previously, only the wound strings were coated, which begged the question, why bother?
> 
> the only coated strings i have found for my acoustics are DR strings - they are the only ones (available in canada, at least) on which all six strings are coated. again, if only the wound strings are coated, it negates the purpose.
> 
> especially for players like me, who have particularly acidic perspiration.


I may get the DR black beauty's again once I get my roller tune-o-matic.
I find they break easy on regular steele saddles.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

I use Daddario EXL115 .011-.049 and on my acoustic Daddario EZ920 85-15. I have been using Daddario for years and haven't really bothered with any other brand. I have a shwack load of empty string packs I bet I could get a lot of goodies with my players points


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Well I normally use d'addario XLs (9s) on my electric, but I recently tried Ernie Ball Super Slinky's and liked the tone much better, the d'addarios are a buck cheaper, but I found them to be overly bright sounding. On my acoustic I use extra light Martins (10-46). I think I'm gonna get 10s on the electric though, 10s should get me a bigger sound.


----------



## jimbo_francis (Mar 23, 2006)

*Strings ....*

Right now I use D'addario EXL120's, never used anything different.


----------



## FrogRick12 (Feb 21, 2006)

I use the only Canadian brand of string in existence:


WYRES!


Handmade like DR's!
Anti-corrosion coated like Elixirs!
30% less expensive than both!
Canadian!



www.wyresstrings.com


----------



## asatattack (Jan 7, 2006)

I use Gibson Vintage 10-46's, Gibson BB Kings on the hollowbody (I think they stopped making them though). Mostly I use Elixirs- they last longer and I don't have to change them as often. I bought a bunch of GHS Infinity Steel (coated) strings for a ridiculously low price. They are pretty cool, but I don't know if I would pay full (Elixir) prices for them.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

D Addario 9.5-44 on electric.
11s or 12s on an acoustic.


----------



## Daeveed (Apr 21, 2006)

*Coated baby!!*

I use the Elixir Anti Rust too.

0.011 - 0.52

Coat me!!! coat me!!!


----------



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

Ernie Ball Regular Slinky 10 - 46


----------



## FrogRick12 (Feb 21, 2006)

Ask Pete MacAulay - he's got 'em!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

FrogRick12 said:


> I use the only Canadian brand of string in existence:
> WYRES!
> Handmade like DR's!
> Anti-corrosion coated like Elixirs!
> ...


...i may have asked this before, but are all six strings coated?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ernie Ball Slinkys (10's) on my Locking trem guitars and Ernie Ball Power Slinkys (11's) on my hard tails.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

martin 80/20 12's on my acoustic
power slinky (11-48) on my les paul. I got some dr's to try now, but I wish I could find another set with thinner bottoms. all the ones I am finding in 11's go to 50 or 52


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Use to use D Addario 10 - 48 before my hand problem, now I've been using Dean Markley 9 - 46 . Trying to build back up to the D Addario's again.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

D'Addario's 10-52's on most electrics (Fender, PRS, Gibson, Baker Suhr etc.). 11's on my Gretsch's. Heavier strings ( I can't remember, but a lot heavier) on my dedicated slide electrics.

cheers
Pete


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

well, I also use elixirs on my basses.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

Dean Markley 9-46


----------

